# CWA Prices



## Bigrob (Jul 25, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed that CWA prices have jumped even higher than the rest? Could it be that people are really that excited about ARP at 70+ resorts? The premiums being paid for CWA above even significantly lower MF resorts is quite surprising to me.

Unless it's Ron picking them all up for Mardi Gras.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Has anyone else noticed that CWA prices have jumped even higher than the rest? Could it be that people are really that excited about ARP at 70+ resorts? The premiums being paid for CWA above even significantly lower MF resorts is quite surprising to me.
> 
> Unless it's Ron picking them all up for Mardi Gras.



I have been tracking CWA postings on EBay.  It does seem to have become a hot commodity, and you don't actually see a lot of CWA come up there.  A 336K package recently went for $18/K!!!  NO WAY Ron paid that!  There were a couple BIN that closed for best offer...unfortunately, Ebay doesn't show the offer amount, but the original BIN was in the $11-$12/K range.  I'm betting Ron picked up those (733K and 1M points) at $10/K.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 25, 2015)

Fun and games ... by the time most of these Wyndham points contracts lose, the new owners will have some ARP left for 2016 Use Year (better than a pile of points and NO RCI account setup to 'save' them to).

Few CWA listings ... all Wyndham points contracts seem to have interest.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 25, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I have been tracking CWA postings on EBay.  It does seem to have become a hot commodity, and you don't actually see a lot of CWA come up there.  A 336K package recently went for $18/K!!!  NO WAY Ron paid that!  There were a couple BIN that closed for best offer...unfortunately, Ebay doesn't show the offer amount, but the original BIN was in the $11-$12/K range.  I'm betting Ron picked up those (733K and 1M points) at $10/K.



not me...  In fact I just sold a 895k CWA privately, 
and no Im not going to tell you where we settled. 

I remember about 5 years ago when I first started buying Wyndham points, CWA was the new thing, and we were trying to figure out how it worked... Nobody wanted it then.

How times have changed


----------



## antjmar (Jul 25, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Could it be that people are really that excited about ARP at 70+ resorts?


Can the rules for ARP at certain resorts change? I know there are currently some resorts that have restrictions when the ARP can be used. Can these be changed easily? I was told that Seawatch will be restricting summer ARP via CWA.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> not me...  In fact I just sold a 895k CWA privately,
> and no Im not going to tell you where we settled.
> 
> I remember about 5 years ago when I first started buying Wyndham points, CWA was the new thing, and we were trying to figure out how it worked... Nobody wanted it then.
> ...



Yeah I think 5 years ago CWA covered about 30 locations.  I think it's up to 70-odd, and the inventory is growing even in the original properties.  I imagine that eventually there will be CWA inventory in every Wyndham-managed property.


----------



## antjmar (Jul 25, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> There were a couple BIN that closed for best offer...unfortunately, Ebay doesn't show the offer amount,



If you sort the sold items by price the accepted offer price  will be somewhere between the item above and below it. so you can get an idea what it sold for.
This item sold for more than $2700  but less than $3000
http://www.ebay.com/itm/364-000-Wyn...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf84ca2f1


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

antjmar said:


> Can the rules for ARP at certain resorts change? I know there are currently some resorts that have restrictions when the ARP can be used. Can these be changed easily? I was told that Seawatch will be restricting summer ARP via CWA.



The whole CWA concept is based on CWA ownership of deeds in the resort.  CWA ARP is always restricted to the deeds CWA owns, as I understand it.  Therefore, any further restriction of CWA ARP than what is naturally provided by limitation to CWA deeds would be calamitous to that club.  

Who told you this, a sales liar?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 25, 2015)

antjmar said:


> Can the rules for ARP at certain resorts change? I know there are currently some resorts that have restrictions when the ARP can be used. Can these be changed easily? I was told that Seawatch will be restricting summer ARP via CWA.



Actually, a CWA ARP is restricted to the total number of CWP points owned at a resort in the CWA trust AND can also be restricted to the underlying fixed deeded week held in the CWA Trust. 

IMHO .... (from many sources over the years, also)
When CWA was 'seeded' with inventory, a good bit of it came from the older resorts with fixed deeded weeks (many lesser desirable season & weeks mostly) ... as a way to provide points to sell and get those older resorts into better financial standing. The unsold inventory of the ALL CWP resorts was from the newer resorts ... again to jump start the collection of MFs. If you recall, there were SOME resorts, not placed into CWA (ie Royal Vista for one ... a total small CWP resort (no fixed weeks) with a large population of owners who spent MORE money than the average owner anywhere else in the CWP system ... to stay 4-12 weeks in residence at "their Winter Home".


----------



## antjmar (Jul 25, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> The whole CWA concept is based on CWA ownership of deeds in the resort.  CWA ARP is always restricted to the deeds CWA owns, as I understand it.  Therefore, any further restriction of CWA ARP than what is naturally provided by limitation to CWA deeds would be calamitous to that club.
> 
> Who told you this, a sales liar?



I wouldnt bother posting if it was a sales liar
Since some resorts are UDI there is no deed for a particular week, so IMO a restriction is possible, and they already exist eg. christmas at smuggs....


----------



## antjmar (Jul 25, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Actually, a CWA ARP is restricted to the total number of CWP points owned at a resort in the CWA trust AND can also be restricted to the underlying fixed deeded week held in the CWA Trust.
> 
> IMHO .... (from many sources over the years, also)
> When CWA was 'seeded' with inventory, a good bit of it came from the older resorts with fixed deeded weeks (many lesser desirable season & weeks mostly) ... as a way to provide points to sell and get those older resorts into better financial standing. The unsold inventory of the ALL CWP resorts was from the newer resorts ... again to jump start the collection of MFs. If you recall, there were SOME resorts, not placed into CWA (ie Royal Vista for one ... a total small CWP resort (no fixed weeks) with a large population of owners who spent MORE money than the average owner anywhere else in the CWP system ... to stay 4-12 weeks in residence at "their Winter Home".


That why I wonder what can happen in the future with CWA, especially with Ovation taking back all these less desireable weeks...
Also, keep in mind CWA owners do not get to vote on changes at particular resorts, only deeded owners (and wyndham) do so I imagine things can change...


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

antjmar said:


> I wouldnt bother posting if it was a sales liar
> Since some resorts are UDI there is no deed for a particular week, so IMO a restriction is possible, and they already exist eg. christmas at smuggs....



What I mean is, if CWA owns intervals of a UDI-only resort, the club gets full privileges of any other owner at that resort, as long as all CWA owned points in that resort haven't been exhausted.


----------



## antjmar (Jul 25, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> What I mean is, if CWA owns intervals of a UDI-only resort, the club gets full privileges of any other owner at that resort, as long as all CWA owned points in that resort haven't been exhausted.



I understand.
I dont know how they do it but currently 3 resorts have restrictions when the ARP with CWA can be used, (they block prime times from ARP).
How easily can resorts be added to that list is what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

antjmar said:


> I understand.
> I dont know how they do it but currently 3 resorts have restrictions when the ARP with CWA can be used, (they block prime times from ARP).
> How easily can resorts be added to that list is what I'm trying to figure out.



So Smuggs is one of them, what are the other two?  I'll see if I can find out....


----------



## bnoble (Jul 26, 2015)

antjmar said:


> I understand.
> I dont know how they do it but currently 3 resorts have restrictions when the ARP with CWA can be used, (they block prime times from ARP).
> How easily can resorts be added to that list is what I'm trying to figure out.



My guess: those three resorts were all sold as either fixed-week or floating-with-season resorts before they joined the fairshare/club system, and when CWA was seeded with that resort's inventory, they only got off-season/shoulder-season weeks/floats.  That makes sense: one goal of CWA is to help resorts that had big imbalances between MF/K based on season---the high MF/K deeds are more likely to default, harder to sell, etc. as standalone deeds.  But, blended with a big pool of CWA inventory, it's a lot easier to move the points.

Either way, if the underlying resort is UDI, I don't see how they could add seasonal restrictions to ARP as a matter of policy (vs. availability).  If the underlying resort is fixed-week or seasonal-float, there could be, but it would be based on what's in the CWA trust.

And, for those reading along, it is worth remembering that ARP is irrelevant for the vast majority of resorts/seasons/units. For those with a handful of very specific needs, or those who want to follow the Ron P. path, things are different, but they are the exception, not the norm.


----------



## gstepic (Jul 26, 2015)

*Maybe there was some truth to what my salesman said*

We just were on a presentation yesterday, one of our best experiences after a really bad one in Panama City Beach. We said never again but we were promised there would be no high pressure and they made good on that promise. My wife thought it was bad that we ended up having the presenter as our personal update guy but it worked out to our advantage. When he saw we had two resales, including our recently purchased 210000 CWA contract he knew we would be a tough sell so he cut us loose early so he could help close the other sales peoples targets. 

He did say he heard CWA contracts were hard to come by and his offer was to have us trade in our one even and one odd year contract (161000 annual points) and purchase a 105,000 point CWA contract for a sales price under $20,000. So we would have ended up with a 266000 CWA contract, netting an additional 105000 points. 

Thanks to this forum I now know even if I give away my two deeded contracts and end up buying a 266000 point CWA contract the cost should still be well under $10,000. Our recent purchase was for a 210000 point contract with another 200,000 pooled points for under $2,000, so it appears that now may be a pretty good deal.

Gary


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 26, 2015)

gstepic said:


> ...Our recent purchase was for a 210000 point contract with another 200,000 pooled points for under $2,000, so it appears that now may be a pretty good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Gary, I remember you looking at CWA about 6 months ago. Was your "recent" 210k a CWA from about that timeframe? Very good price considering where the market has gone.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 26, 2015)

antjmar said:


> If you sort the sold items by price the accepted offer price  will be somewhere between the item above and below it. so you can get an idea what it sold for.
> This item sold for more than $2700  but less than $3000
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/364-000-Wyn...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf84ca2f1



Great tip, thanks!


----------



## gstepic (Jul 26, 2015)

*Chris - yes it was a CWA*

At the time I thought I may have overpaid a little, I was not expecting so many pooled points.

Gary


----------



## antjmar (Jul 29, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Great tip, thanks!


Its the least I could do after hijacking your thread LOL!


----------



## needhelp (Aug 18, 2015)

*trying to get into timeshares*

I am new to timesharing. I am waiting on our first re-sale purchase transfer to finalize. We bought a 210K EOY odd contract from a TUG BBS member.
I have been looking for other contracts to supplement this one.
I have been wondering if renters or want-to-be renters are driving up the prices?
My goal is to obtain enough points so that my family can take "reasonable" priced vacations once our son is out of daycare, and we are on the school schedule. The current prices of CWA contracts doesn't fit within that goal.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 18, 2015)

needhelp said:


> I am new to timesharing. I am waiting on our first re-sale purchase transfer to finalize. We bought a 210K EOY odd contract from a TUG BBS member.
> I have been looking for other contracts to supplement this one.
> I have been wondering if renters or want-to-be renters are driving up the prices?
> My goal is to obtain enough points so that my family can take "reasonable" priced vacations once our son is out of daycare, and we are on the school schedule. The current prices of CWA contracts doesn't fit within that goal.



I think the improving economy and Wyndham's new "Ovation" take-back program are driving the prices up. What used to be free now costs a few hundred dollars, and what used to cost a few hundred goes for a couple thousand.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> I think the improving economy and Wyndham's new "Ovation" take-back program are driving the prices up. What used to be free now costs a few hundred dollars, and what used to cost a few hundred goes for a couple thousand.



I think certainly, even though Wyndham isn't "paying" for points contracts turned in, some owners just don't want to deal with selling and take the easy road of just giving it back, and that would reduce supply, driving up bids for those who do want to sell.  I see that some of the renters do hold CWA, so there must be some commercial value in it.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Huh, sounds something like I would say

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Aug 18, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I think certainly, even though Wyndham isn't "paying" for points contracts turned in, some owners just don't want to deal with selling and take the easy road of just giving it back, and that would reduce supply, driving up bids for those who do want to sell.  I see that some of the renters do hold CWA, so there must be some commercial value in it.



CWA points would have no more (or no less) value than any other points with mf in the mid 5's except that I use mine for Mardi Gras reservations at avenue plaza and la belle Maison. I suspect the folks bidding CWA up are folks that want it for arp at a specific resort like me. But it doesn't have to be renters. Joe Sixpack from Chicago that wants to take his family to the Dells (for example) every year is my competition for this stuff. And he will pay more than me because I need a profit. He doesn't


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

ronparise said:


> CWA points would have no more (or no less) value than any other points with mf in the mid 5's except that I use mine for Mardi Gras reservations at avenue plaza and la belle Maison. I suspect the folks bidding CWA up are folks that want it for arp at a specific resort like me. But it doesn't have to be renters. Joe Sixpack from Chicago that wants to take his family to the Dells (for example) every year is my competition for this stuff. And he will pay more than me because I need a profit. He doesn't



Well you can always reclassify to a charity organization!


----------



## needhelp (Aug 19, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I think certainly, even though Wyndham isn't "paying" for points contracts turned in, some owners just don't want to deal with selling and take the easy road of just giving it back, and that would reduce supply, driving up bids for those who do want to sell.  I see that some of the renters do hold CWA, so there must be some commercial value in it.



Yes, I agree that Ovations is reducing the number of available contracts. But the CWA prices are rising faster than other contracts. I would not have assumed the average buyer would know the difference between CWA and deeded contracts.  Or maybe it's just me that had to read several of the forum posts.


----------



## spackler (Aug 19, 2015)

653,000 point CWA contract just ended on eBay for over $9300.


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 19, 2015)

spackler said:


> 653,000 point CWA contract just ended on eBay for over $9300.



I was bidding on that too...I thought it would go for $1 a point.  Boy was I wrong!


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 19, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I was bidding on that too...I thought it would go for $1 a point.  Boy was I wrong!



$1 a point would have been incredible!


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 19, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> $1 a point would have been incredible!



I haven't bought anything in a while. Maybe next time I will be wiser while bidding.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I haven't bought anything in a while. Maybe next time I will be wiser while bidding.



He's poking fun at $1 a point.  That would be more than the developer charges.  I figure you meant a a $1 per thousand, or a penny a point/$10 per thousand?


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 19, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I haven't bought anything in a while. Maybe next time I will be wiser while bidding.



Sorry, I was just having a little fun and didn't mean any offense. 

$1 per point would have been $653,000, rather than the $6,530.00 at $1 per thousand that I'm sure you meant.


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 19, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> Sorry, I was just having a little fun and didn't mean any offense.
> 
> $1 per point would have been $653,000, rather than the $6,530.00 at $1 per thousand that I'm sure you meant.




Oh...lol....duh!  

Sorry, didn't mean to be so dumb 

I did mean a penny a point.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 19, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> Oh...lol....duh!
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to be so dumb



I did the same thing earlier this year in a post while converting cents per point rather than per thousand...


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 19, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I was bidding on that too...I thought it would go for $1 a point.  Boy was I wrong!


That is just under the going rate of $15-20/1000... or 1.5-2 cents per point... and about where I expected it to go. In other words, way past my pain threshold!


----------



## ronparise (Aug 20, 2015)

uscav8r said:


> That is just under the going rate of $15-20/1000... or 1.5-2 cents per point... and about where I expected it to go. In other words, way past my pain threshold!



past mine too but Ive been hurting a lot lately

I was at $9100, no telling how high the high bidder would have gone


----------



## persia (Aug 20, 2015)

I believe you are right. Ovation has dried up the market. It's so easy most people who want out would jump on it. I assume the contracts they take back go into CWA?



Ty1on said:


> I think certainly, even though Wyndham isn't "paying" for points contracts turned in, some owners just don't want to deal with selling and take the easy road of just giving it back, and that would reduce supply, driving up bids for those who do want to sell.  I see that some of the renters do hold CWA, so there must be some commercial value in it.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Aug 20, 2015)

On a somewhat related topic.  There is a current access contract listed on ebay for 359K points.  The seller lists the MFs at 167.75 per month.  If I did the math right that works out to $5.61 per 1K points.  I thought all access contracts had same MFs of $5.45 or $5.47 per month depending on program fee?  Does the seller just have it incorrect or am i missing something?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 20, 2015)

persia said:


> I believe you are right. Ovation has dried up the market. It's so easy most people who want out would jump on it. I assume the contracts they take back go into CWA?



I think that's the beauty of it for Wyndham.  They can repackage a deedback if they want.  If they get a FW, they have the option of leaving it as a FW and reselling it, making it a FW Conversion and selling it, or deeding it to CWA for more CWA points to sell.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 20, 2015)

ronparise said:


> past mine too but Ive been hurting a lot lately
> 
> I was at $9100, no telling how high the high bidder would have gone



Shhhhh...

I am guessing the high bidder would have gone to at least $11K, based on recent CWA sales. I had a snipe out there too but the final bid predictably went over mine too.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Shhhhh...
> 
> I am guessing the high bidder would have gone to at least $11K, based on recent CWA sales. I had a snipe out there too but the final bid predictably went over mine too.



Did you get the CWA contract last night 1.300.000 points $16500 plus $750?
I had a question and by the time I got my question answered, It was gone.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 27, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Did you get the CWA contract last night 1.300.000 points $16500 plus $750?
> I had a question and by the time I got my question answered, It was gone.



Not me. I missed it. The $750 sounds like it was one of Jeff Fudge's? (RPMI)? Although I think they would have priced it closer to $2500. Maybe it was one of Jim's. (VacationSalvation). 

Okay, now I'm going to have to go look at what I missed. A year ago, we would have whistled at the "sucker" that bought it. Now it looks like a deal. I can remember the discussion when a 1.7M Panama City Beach contract went for $11,000+ last year and some thought it was outrageous.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Not me. I missed it. The $750 sounds like it was one of Jeff Fudge's? (RPMI)? Although I think they would have priced it closer to $2500. Maybe it was one of Jim's. (VacationSalvation).
> 
> Okay, now I'm going to have to go look at what I missed. A year ago, we would have whistled at the "sucker" that bought it. Now it looks like a deal. I can remember the discussion when a 1.7M Panama City Beach contract went for $11,000+ last year and some thought it was outrageous.



It was RPMI and they had another smaller one tonight that I got. 

and you missed a zero in your estimate


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 27, 2015)

ronparise said:


> It was RPMI and they had another smaller one tonight that I got.
> 
> and you missed a zero in your estimate



Yup, not used to dealing in 5 figures, LOL. And I know why these are listed now.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 28, 2015)

802.5K points at 1.2 cents a point Buy It Now.  This is a good price compared to recent sales......it's acobbfan, not my fave reseller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/802-500-CLUB-WYNDHAM-ACCESS-POINTS-POINTS-100-FREE-CLOSING-TRANSFER-/151794649109?hash=item2357aa8815

I might go play a slot machine after work LOL


----------



## ronparise (Aug 28, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Yup, not used to dealing in 5 figures, LOL. And I know why these are listed now.



Me too, I kinda wish I didnt buy the one I did...but I can always use the ARP


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> 802.5K points at 1.2 cents a point Buy It Now.  This is a good price compared to recent sales......it's acobbfan, not my fave reseller.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/802-500-CLUB-WYNDHAM-ACCESS-POINTS-POINTS-100-FREE-CLOSING-TRANSFER-/151794649109?hash=item2357aa8815
> 
> I might go play a slot machine after work LOL



 yourvacationservices2 is a new name for them? I'll file that under "ones to stay away from"...


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 28, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> yourvacationservices2 is a new name for them? I'll file that under "ones to stay away from"...



There would be no deeds involved, so maybe this wouldn't be a 7 month ordeal....


----------



## ronparise (Aug 28, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> yourvacationservices2 is a new name for them? I'll file that under "ones to stay away from"...



 no reason to stay away from these guys.  They arent my favorite either, but they do ultimately get this stuff closed..   

Everyone cant be a Sumday, If you want to play in this arena, sometimes you have to play with folks that arent your favorites


----------



## ronparise (Aug 28, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Yup, not used to dealing in 5 figures, LOL. And I know why these are listed now.



Kind of a  cryptic comment..  with your cards close to your vest.
My purchase last night was cancelled...look for another 800000 CWA soon


----------



## JeffBrown (Aug 28, 2015)

*Thanks*



ronparise said:


> no reason to stay away from these guys.  They arent my favorite either, but they do ultimately get this stuff closed..
> 
> Everyone cant be a Sumday, If you want to play in this arena, sometimes you have to play with folks that arent your favorites



Ron,
Thank you, we get compliments on TUG often and I appreciate every one of them but your a true Pro in the industry of Wyndham and just the flippant nature of the compliment caught me off guard.

Have a good weekend.
Jeff


----------



## antjmar (Aug 28, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Did you get the CWA contract last night 1.300.000 points $16500 plus $750?
> I had a question and by the time I got my question answered, It was gone.



It's available again!!!


----------



## ronparise (Aug 28, 2015)

so whats going on... nearly 4 million CWA points for sale on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FREE-USE-41...48457-36300-/391240772732?hash=item5b17c46c7c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-CLU...L-TIMESHARE-/252072611942?hash=item3ab0b2d066

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLUB-WYNDHA...AL-POINTS-A-/291550793716?hash=item43e1c80ff4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/802-500-CLU...NG-TRANSFER-/151794649109?hash=item2357aa8815

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-CLU...L-TIMESHARE-/252071870397?hash=item3ab0a77fbd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-CLU...L-TIMESHARE-/311433583545?hash=item4882e35bb9


----------



## am1 (Aug 28, 2015)

CWA has worked its way through retail buyers to people paying to get rid of it.  With ovation this may be limited in the future with demand rising faster then supply.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 28, 2015)

ronparise said:


> so whats going on... nearly 4 million CWA points for sale on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FREE-USE-41...48457-36300-/391240772732?hash=item5b17c46c7c
> 
> ...



You know why now too. 

And you also know why I won't say why.

I also have a theory... that Wyndham has re-acquired a number of properties via Ovation or "name of the day" buybacks that have been pumped into CWA

at some point the number of CWA points is going to exceed the number of good ARP opportunities available to the CWA trust. More CWA points created from crappy inventory means... more crappy CWA inventory.

unless you get lucky as I did once and get a VC that combines it to your regular UDI points for reservations. (I know, probably a one-time shot).


----------



## antjmar (Aug 29, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> You know why now too.
> 
> 
> at some point the number of CWA points is going to exceed the number of good ARP opportunities available to the CWA trust. More CWA points created from crappy inventory means... more crappy CWA inventory.
> ...



somebody tell me why


The sales staff is pushing the CWA as the best thing (over UDI or converted fixed weeks) so that what the "average" buyer is looking for hence the higher prices.

I agree with your statement 100% and I will add that eventually the MF for CWA will creep up due to all those high MF blue weeks they are taking back.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 29, 2015)

antjmar said:


> somebody tell me why



Lemmings

i think its that just a few of us were competing for the larger CWA contracts, driving up the prices..  and I think we all reached our limit at the same time.  we know each other and we talk. It my have been bigrobs original post in this thread that got us thinking its time to sell, or at least not to buy any more. I know that at least for me. 1.5 cents a point is my upper limit. 

Its all idle speculation at this point.  but I think it was a speculative bubble that burst


----------



## antjmar (Aug 29, 2015)

*That's what I figured*



ronparise said:


> Lemmings
> 
> i think its that just a few of us were competing for the larger CWA contracts, driving up the prices..  and I think we all reached our limit at the same time.  we know each other and we talk. It my have been bigrobs original post in this thread that got us thinking its time to sell, or at least not to buy any more. I know that at least for me. 1.5 cents a point is my upper limit.
> 
> Its all idle speculation at this point.  but I think it was a speculative bubble that burst



Thanks Ron,
That's what I assumed.
Now that you guys aren't buying  anymore prices will drop! Lol!


----------



## ronparise (Aug 29, 2015)

antjmar said:


> Thanks Ron,
> That's what I assumed.
> Now that you guys aren't buying  anymore prices will drop! Lol!



Thats my hope


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 29, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Lemmings
> 
> i think its that just a few of us were competing for the larger CWA contracts, driving up the prices..  and I think we all reached our limit at the same time.  we know each other and we talk. It my have been bigrobs original post in this thread that got us thinking its time to sell, or at least not to buy any more. I know that at least for me. 1.5 cents a point is my upper limit.
> 
> Its all idle speculation at this point.  but I think it was a speculative bubble that burst



I get wanting in on the 1.6c per point trend (which was brief), but why list a BIN at 1.2c if that was the motivator?


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 29, 2015)

*Is it still a wise thing to buy?*

I was going to try to pick up one of these CWA contracts on Ebay...are you suggesting to lay off or would you still buy if you can get a good price?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 29, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I was going to try to pick up one of these CWA contracts on Ebay...are you suggesting to lay off or would you still buy if you can get a good price?



With 4 large and 2 sizable contracts competing for bidders, I can't think of a better time to snipe.

There is at least a day between each respective bid ending time, so you have the opportunity to take a shot at each contract in turn.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 29, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I was going to try to pick up one of these CWA contracts on Ebay...are you suggesting to lay off or would you still buy if you can get a good price?



If more CWA points fits into your personal strategy there is no reason to not buy except that prices may be lower sometime in the future. They may be higher too

It's the not knowing that bugs me and the suspicion that Im at least partially responsible for the recent run up in prices that has me backing off for now. That and I have some other significant expenses this month


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 29, 2015)

ronparise said:


> If more CWA points fits into your personal strategy there is no reason to not buy except that prices may be lower sometime in the future. They may be higher too



I don't really have a strategy besides getting a high points contract with low MF's a decent price.  It might be lower later, but I need some points.  If I can get it a little over a penny a point I would be good with that.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 29, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I don't really have a strategy besides getting a high points contract with low MF's a decent price.  It might be lower later, but I need some points.  If I can get it a little over a penny a point I would be good with that.



Make a .9c offer and see if they bite.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 29, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I don't really have a strategy besides getting a high points contract with low MF's a decent price.  It might be lower later, but I need some points.  If I can get it a little over a penny a point I would be good with that.



If you need the points buy them


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 29, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Make a .9c offer and see if they bite.



They won't. That much I'm sure of.

I don't think any of these will end below 1.5C except possibly the biggest one just because it requires enough $ up front to keep many from pursuing.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 29, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I don't really have a strategy besides getting a high points contract with low MF's a decent price.  It might be lower later, but I need some points.  If I can get it a little over a penny a point I would be good with that.



CWA is not going to be your best bet MF-wise. You have no control over what gets added to the CWA pool. If a bunch of high MF low point value fixed mudweeks enter CWA, your MF rate relative to the midpoint is going higher.

CWA is not a MF play, it is an ARP play, and my theory is there may soon be too many CWA points chasing too few good ARP opportunities, depending upon what is being added to the trust.

There are still some low MF value plays to be had out there.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 30, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> They won't. That much I'm sure of.
> 
> I don't think any of these will end below 1.5C except possibly the biggest one just because it requires enough $ up front to keep many from pursuing.



Some of them are at 1.2c BIN though...Why wouldn't anyone inclined to pay the 15c just exercise BIN and shut down the auction? 'course the seller of 3 of them (tochoa who I've never seen b4) wants 2c BIN LOL


----------



## ronparise (Aug 30, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Some of them are at 1.2c BIN though...Why wouldn't anyone inclined to pay the 15c just exercise BIN and shut down the auction? 'course the seller of 3 of them (tochoa who I've never seen b4) wants 2c BIN LOL



I know tochoa... hes ok

2 cents is his buy it now price, but this is an auction and starting bid is a penny (less for one of his sales)


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 30, 2015)

I ended up buying 2 of the contracts spending 1.16 cents per point.  I think I did okay.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 30, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I ended up buying 2 of the contracts spending 1.16 cents per point.  I think I did okay.



Good job. I was close on the big one, did you get it?


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 30, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Good job. I was close on the big one, did you get it?



Yes, I took that one and the 503,000.


----------

